# Price For 28rsds?



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey everyone! Well, due to all of your enthusiasm for your Outbacks, I think we have decided on the 28RSDS. We got a price of $18,945 from a local dealer. This includes all options but not the hitch, sway bar, etc. since we already have all of that. We are still going to check with other dealers on the internet, but does this sound like a reasonable price? Thanks - we hope to join the Outback family soon!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CampKerzic,

I am in Florida so your shipping may be different but I paid 18695 for my 28RSDS. That included prodigy controller, dual 6vs, and about 20$ of stuff during delivery (not including the starter kit). I brought my own hitch also. Hope this helps.

Jared


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Seems reasonable to me. Paid 19,400 in Colorado, bit further from the factory than you are. That included a prep kit of basic items (dump hose, water hose, etc.), dual 6v battery, and hitch setup (Didn't include the actual hitch)


----------



## constable (Mar 7, 2005)

CampKerzic said:


> Hey everyone! Well, due to all of your enthusiasm for your Outbacks, I think we have decided on the 28RSDS. We got a price of $18,945 from a local dealer. This includes all options but not the hitch, sway bar, etc. since we already have all of that. We are still going to check with other dealers on the internet, but does this sound like a reasonable price? Thanks - we hope to join the Outback family soon!
> [snapback]26849[/snapback]​


My wife and I recently purchased a 2005 28rsds at the Minnesota camping show. We paid 18,945 but were able to get the hitch and stabilizer bars included. They also gave us 400 dollars worth of accessories like leveling blocks, water hose, water filter, toilet paper and other things of that nature. Shop around, don't be afraid to deal and good luck.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

My first post here...







we just sold our 2002 Coleman Niagara popup and have decided on a 2005 Outback 28rsds as our upgrade...














here is what I have found for best price...

Lakeshore RV (Do a search on www.rvtraderonline for a 28rss to find them)
Price $17,695
Hitch and controller $450 installed (-$100 if you have a brake controller already)
RV starter kit, propane, prep all included

My local dealer is has dropped from $24,800 to $19,874 with Equal-i-zer hitch installed and RV starter kit... we are still in the negotiation stage but I am not opposed to driving 13 hours to save that kind of money...

There is an RV show in town next weekend and I plan on checking it out before making a final decision... hope that helps!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

New member here, but thanks to all the posts I have been reading doing research the last few weeks. It was very helpful. I had settled on the 28 RSS model until the 28RSDS showed up at the dealer and we loved it, now I have to decide whether to wait to sell my old one in the spring or take the hit on a trade in now. Decisions, decisions.
I read about a disrepancy on the hitch weight and have not asked my dealer yet, but the people who have bought one might know 450 or 650?


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the information on pricing. We too are concerned about the discrepancy on the weight info on the 28RSDS. There was a message about this in the "Towing" forum. Our TV is a Yukon Denali XL so we are doing a test tow on Monday at the dealership. We will let you know!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have no patience so tomorrow we are going to get a price with the trade in and see if I can live with it. I made copies of everyones estimate and will go from there. Let The GAME begin. Garick here I come.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

VERY interested to hear what comes out of the negotiations... the trade might shift the price one way or another but pls post the outcome if you would...

Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I will, figured you would be interested. I looked up where Lakeshore was in Michigan and its 15 miles from my uncle. Makes the possibility of a road trip more sencible if I take that route.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I will, figured you would be interested. I looked up where Lakeshore was in Michigan and its 15 miles from my uncle. Makes the possibility of a road trip more sencible if I take that route.
> [snapback]28133[/snapback]​


Lakeshore RV in Michigan $17,695 plus $350 for Husky hitch installed, $125 processing +Tax, Title and Tag (no prep fees)

Suncoast RV in Murrells Inlet, SC $17,695 plus $379 for Equal-i-zer hitch installed, $0 processing (I think) +Tax, Title and Tag (no prep fees, only charged for hitch to compensate for added freight paid to SC)

FuntimeRV in Texas $17,700 includes Husky hitch installed, $??? processing +Tax, Title and Tag (no prep fees)

Still have two more dealers to contact... one in Manassas and one in Delaware... even given the cost to drive for pickup... Suncoast has the best deal as I really want an Equal-i-zer hitch and they are 600-800 miles closer...

Hope that helps!


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

Check Dandy RV in Birmingham, AL Great folks!!

JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Game is over! we ordered the 28 RSDS today, delivery in 6 to 8 weeks. seriosly doubt I will make the rally but one never knows. 18,915 less my trade. I m happy!


----------

